# New Rig or New Video card?



## CDdude55 (Jan 19, 2009)

I only game and go on the webs on my current rig(in system specs), but i am not sure if i should update the system by building a new rig, or just getting maybe a GTX 280, I dont have a job currently but when i get one i dont need to pay anything off.. My current card is a 8600 GTS 256MB. I just want my system to last some more years, so i am deciding whether to build a whole new one or give it a much needed graphics update.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 19, 2009)

I think you have will have a nice system if you got either a GTX 260 core 216 or a GTX 280. Your RAM is fine anyway, anything 800MHz+ is nice and fast for todays standards and your CPU is ok but try and push more out of it but the only downside is your GPU which pretty much sucks. A GTX 260 or 280 would make your system more complete with the rest of your specs.


----------



## Duxx (Jan 19, 2009)

Depends on whether or not you are satisfied with the games you play.  If they aren't up to your standards then getting a 260 or 280 would be perfect and your system should last for quite some time with your CPU.  The prices are going to keep on coming down over time so if you are unsatisfied, then go get it, if not just wait it out.  I can still play a lot of my games on a X700.


----------



## D007 (Jan 19, 2009)

Personally I'd say just upgrade the video card.
something at least 512mb.

rest of the system seems pretty good to me.
you could even sli with that mobo and get some extremely impressive results.
the processor isn't shabby by any means.
also you could simply OC the processor and memory a bit.
pretty much a new system right there.

but definitely a new video card.


----------



## KBD (Jan 19, 2009)

yea, as others have said it depends on the quality of your current gameplay and what games do you play. I think that at least a 512MB card will help at higher resolutions. What kind of card to get depends on your budget really, i think that its possible that you may be happy with something like an 8800GTS 512 or an 9800GTX (which is basically the same card rebranded but i hear the 9800 overclocks better). These are great cards which are dirt cheap now, on ebay you can pick one up for under a $100. I used to own a BFG 8800GTS 512 and that card handled practically all games on medium to medium high resolutions.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am going to play pretty much all the high profile games that are coming out this year, and i dont think i will be satisfied with a 8600 GTS to handle them.

I dont have a budget either, I guess i can go as far as $300-$350(once i get job)


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 19, 2009)

imo u should get a gtx 260 as it offers very good performance for ur buck, specially the black edition of xfx


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 19, 2009)

Just upgrade your videocard, your system is plenty enough to handle whats out and what is coming out


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 19, 2009)

Get a HD 4870 for 200$. They were 180$ on newegg yesterday. I mean, if you want to spend a lot more go GTX 280 but I don't think your monitor would take advantage of it. And your current CPU is awesome.  I wouldn't trade it for anything.. Just clock it to 3ghz and you'll be cruising bro. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102810

get a P45 with it too if you have the money, crossfire and OC'ing!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136060
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Get a HD 4870 for 200$. They were 180$ on newegg yesterday. I mean, if you want to spend a lot more go GTX 280 but I don't think your monitor would take advantage of it. And your current CPU is awesome.  I wouldn't trade it for anything.. Just clock it to 3ghz and you'll be cruising bro.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102810
> 
> ...



Good picks, i could always do that. P5Q Pro is a cheap board and i hear is reliable.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 19, 2009)

The GTX 260 Black Edition looks might fine. I hope my 600w PSU can handle it along with the rest of my system.(i have the two pci-e 6pins available for the card)


----------



## D007 (Jan 20, 2009)

600 might be pushing it.. i ran 2 8800 gts 320's on a 500 and fried it in like 2 months.. blew sparks out of it..lol..
it was a hell of a sight...


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 20, 2009)

CPU: Good
Mobo: Good
Cooling: Good if no OC, crap if yes OC. lol
RAM: Good
GPU: hmmm Buy a GTX260 216 55nm, when u have enough money, step-up to GTX285 w/ $100. A way of saving cash..


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 20, 2009)

D007 said:


> 600 might be pushing it.. i ran 2 8800 gts 320's on a 500 and fried it in like 2 months.. blew sparks out of it..lol..
> it was a hell of a sight...



lol that sucks, Think i need maybe a 750w?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 20, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> CPU: Good
> Mobo: Good
> Cooling: Good if no OC, crap if yes OC. lol
> RAM: Good
> GPU: hmmm Buy a GTX260 216 55nm, when u have enough money, step-up to GTX285 w/ $100. A way of saving cash..



lol, no nothing is OCed.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 20, 2009)

If I were you I would pick up a new video card. Either a 1gb 4870 or a gtx 260. Also buy a new cpu cooler. Like a Thermalright TRUE, Xigmatek HDT-S1283, or Sunbeam core contact. Then OC your cpu to at least 3.0ghz. This will give you a pretty solid system that should be good for the next year or two.


----------



## Alvy (Jan 20, 2009)

im fairly new to building computers as u can tell by my rig. (which im upgradin soon) but i wuld go with the gpu. i mean seriously the rest of ur comp is fine im upgradin and it still doesnt come that close to urs. so i vote gpu.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 20, 2009)

Another GPU vote.  Your rig is fine gamingwise.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jan 20, 2009)

Rig is fine man. i myself am considering upgrading mine. heh, my 8600GTS is better 

i plan on just getting a 4830 or a 4850.

Edit: OP, i would consider getting a better PSU maybe a 750W just to be on the safe side of things.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 20, 2009)

Meh...He's got a well branded 600W; that is fine for near any one card solution.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2009)

He would be fine with a 2nd GTS. CDDude, here's a good deal ....

http://www.evga.com/products/bstock.asp

$50 gets you a second GTS. Should hold you over a little longer, then use the remaining cash to pickup an aftermarket cooler to start your overclocking .


----------



## hat (Jan 20, 2009)

D007 said:


> 600 might be pushing it.. i ran 2 8800 gts 320's on a 500 and fried it in like 2 months.. blew sparks out of it..lol..
> it was a hell of a sight...



Well that was 2 video cards, not one, and on a power supply rated for 100w less than CDdude's 

I would get this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150329

But you would get this because you don't overclock:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150330

Seriously dude, save the money and get the cheaper card and just oc it yourself. XFX even covers overclocking in thier warranty (provided you don't do any hardware mods like soldering, vmods, etc, but I do think that they even cover using aftermarket cooling) and I've seen many cards that ship with OC utilities on the driver disc anyway. Even my Foxconn 8600gts shipped with an OC utility.

And overclock your damn processor already.  FFS you have an Extreme Edition processor, it's a SIN to not overclock that. eek:


----------



## hat (Jan 20, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> He would be fine with a 2nd GTS. CDDude, here's a good deal ....
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/bstock.asp
> 
> $50 gets you a second GTS. Should hold you over a little longer, then use the remaining cash to pickup an aftermarket cooler to start your overclocking .



erm no he wouldn't. The GTX 260 core 216 is far more powerful than 2 8600GTS, and he would only have 256MB memory to use while with the GTX 260 he would have 896. 256MB is just not enough for today's games.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2009)

hat said:


> erm no he wouldn't. The GTX 260 core 216 is far more powerful than 2 8600GTS, and he would only have 256MB memory to use while with the GTX 260 he would have 896 or some funky number like that.



Compare the cost to performance ratio tho...


EDIT: I mean a single 8600GTS lasted him this long ... Oh and to add his monitor is 1440x900, so he's gonna be kinda bottlenecked ....

Oh and found a brand new in retail box Palit 8600GTS for $60 http://3btech.net/reboxpanvge8.html. A couple other options is the 9600GT/8800GT(S)/9800GT(X)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 20, 2009)

get an msi vanilla gtx260 or a 1 gb 4870


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 20, 2009)

A second GTS would be a good cheap upgrade. I say do that if you don't want to spend 200-260$ for a 4870 or 260.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 20, 2009)

Going to get a new mobo to, the 680i has been giving me problems lot of the time( Won't POST the first time i boot up so i have to restart, Windows will sometimes not load or not till a really long time and sometimes it only takes a couple seconds)

Going for probably a P45 board, and going to use same CPU(and maybe some reaper memory)


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 20, 2009)

Go with something else. I heard the OCZ Reapers don't clock very high at all and are pretty quick to die. What you have now, ram wise, is fine. If you go with a P45 get a 4870, if you go 750i go GTX 260.


----------

